
Researchers propose aggressive new method to eradicate online hate groups - phaser
https://thenextweb.com/science/2019/08/22/researchers-propose-aggressive-new-method-to-eradicate-online-hate-groups/
======
daodedickinson
POLICY ONE: Prevent enemies from making actual friends.

Makes sense.

POLICY TWO: Make sure all bans are impenetrable shadowbans to maximize
intimidation.

Well, duh.

POLICY THREE: Promote your favorite hate and promote groups to the detriment
of anything atypical.

Sure, can't argue with that.

POLICY FOUR: Completely pollute the internet with more fake bots than can ever
possibly be overcome by the few remaining human souls desperately trying to
salvage anything positive out of the internet.

You may have lost me here...

